# Blizzard vs. Boss V?



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Planning on picking up a plow this week for my 2001 2500hd 6.0L crew cab truck. I was pretty well set on getting a Boss 8ft 2in V plow, but recently I have seen a lot of pics/threads supporting the blizzard plows.

From what I can tell on the Blizzard site I would be looking at a 860 speed wing or a 810 power plow? How would these plows work on my truck? Anyone have any first hand experience?

How would you guys compare a V plow to the blizzards? Which would be better suited for commercial plowing?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I never ran a blizzard but thats probably the only other plow id run other than a snoway V.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a fisher v and several blizzards. They both have their advantages, depends on what you want to do. If you are doing lots of large areas, blizzard hands down. I do some sites that are any about 45 min for one truck and have some obstilces and there is no advantage for the blizzard. I like fisher and blizzard (have owned western and boss, both good just not my cup of tea) and if I had to choose one of the other blizzard is it!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

erkoehler;616145 said:


> Planning on picking up a plow this week for my 2001 2500hd 6.0L crew cab truck. I was pretty well set on getting a Boss 8ft 2in V plow, but recently I have seen a lot of pics/threads supporting the blizzard plows.
> 
> From what I can tell on the Blizzard site I would be looking at a 860 speed wing or a 810 power plow? How would these plows work on my truck? Anyone have any first hand experience?
> 
> How would you guys compare a V plow to the blizzards? Which would be better suited for commercial plowing?


Well, I currently have both (860 SW & Boss 9.2 V), and last year I did a side-by-side comparison of both, on very similar trucks,... go to this link & check it out & see what you think,... depending on your situation, both are good choices,... good luck! :salute:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53345


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

and here comes the brand war:realmad:

lol its like asking chevy VS ford in this place

my vote chevy and boss lol


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Blizzard 810 or a Western Wideout would work great on that truck. I have two Blizzard 810's and one 8611 My next plow will be a western wideout. Nothing against my Blizzards just would like to try the wideout.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you have commercial lots that are open and wide then the Blizzard might be the better choice. To move the snow across the lot you can take a bigger bite with the Blizzard because of the wing position. If you have small lots with a lot of obsticales then the V blade might have a bit of an advantage. I have a V blade with wings and it works well in both these situations. The downside is the plow is wide running down the road.

I don't think you could go wrong with either choice but a 860 Speedwing would work well and is lighter then a 810 or the V blade. I'm driving a dually so the Speedwing is out of the question but after seeing Alaskaboss's pictures it looks very possible. I wish they made a 960.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, keep it coming!


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I buy Boss just because the 8 months out of the year we aren't plowing I get to drive around with a sticker on my plow mount that says "THE BOSS"! prsport


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Ipushsnow;616463 said:


> I buy Boss just because the 8 months out of the year we aren't plowing I get to drive around with a sticker on my plow mount that says "THE BOSS"! prsport


I like you're thinking.


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

2 entirely different plows all together one is a v and the other is not if you dont have the need to put the plow in the v position or scoop position then get the blizzard but i have found it handy to have the v plow


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

The blizzards have the scoop position, but the do not have the "V" position.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You realy should look at Fishers but if you don't want a Fisher get a Boss you se more Boss plows than Blizards for a reason. But you can't beat a Fisher.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mercer_me;616768 said:


> You can't beat a Fisher.


 Really? Hmm, I've found them to be a rather tough plow in my experiences.

But ok if you say they can't take abuse then I suppose I'll look at plow equipment that the other plow manufactures have to offer. I already know not to buy a Ranger. Thanks for the heads up. :salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

mercer_me;616768 said:


> You realy should look at Fishers but if you don't want a Fisher get a Boss you se more Boss plows than Blizards for a reason. But you can't beat a Fisher.


You really cant buy a Fisher in these parts. There are less than 5 dealers in the entire state and none of them are close to us. There are 32 Boss dealers in our county however.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I am in Milwaukee, Westerns are made here and you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a Western dealer. With that said, about half the plows I see here are Boss, probably 30% Western, and the remaining 20% are other manufacturers. Hardly see any blizzards at all, don't know if they have dealers here though. Never had a problem with boss, and the best compliment I can give is I plan on buying another.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I love my Blizzard and wouldn't buy anything else. That being said what are you using it for?


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

If you are doing commercial lots the 810 is a better choice. I have a Boss 9.2 and a Blizzard 810 and 8611. A Boss 8.2 will not carry near as much snow as the 810. If your truck can handle the weight of the 810 I wouldnt even consider a V plow less than 9 ft. If you do any drifted in roads ( 2 ft or more) a V plow is the better choice.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

rsvees;617069 said:


> I love my Blizzard and wouldn't buy anything else. That being said what are you using it for?


Commercial plowing and the rare driveway (my own). I will be sub contracting.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark Witcher;617170 said:


> If you are doing commercial lots the 810 is a better choice. I have a Boss 9.2 and a Blizzard 810 and 8611. A Boss 8.2 will not carry near as much snow as the 810.* If your truck can handle the weight of the 810 *I wouldnt even consider a V plow less than 9 ft. If you do any drifted in roads ( 2 ft or more) a V plow is the better choice.


I have tightened up the t-bars and will be adding timbrens to the front.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

BLIZZARD, BLIZZARD, BLIZZARD

Any questions?

I have run straight plows and a V. Got my first 810 in 2004 and you couldn't give me a different plow. We have 3 of them now. We plow everything from driveways, large condos/apartments, large commercial lots and I have never in the past 4 years wanted to trade my 810 back in for my V. I have found them to be reliable and very effective. They carry more snow than a V, hands down. More snow per trip means fewer trips. Time is money. I was able to add 30% more business with the same trucks when we went to the 810 and I haven't looked back.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not knocking Blizzard because I never ran one,just the fact theirs doesn't V would be a turn-off for me.My 9-2 Boss has been through hell and back.Nothing is more powerful breaking through a huge drift or frozen snow.If you are in serious snow country,sooner or later V mode is real nice and indispensable.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We are mostly in the suburbs of Chicago and don't see any "huge" drifting. I may be wrong, but I don't think that the V position would be used much. Maybe some local guys with more experience could chime in?


Does the Power Plow offer that much more versatility than the speed wing? Just trying to justify the price difference......


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't have any of the speed wings but I think the power plow is a bit more versatile in that you can control each wing independently. With the speed wing, it just angles them for you. Also the speed wing doesn't expand from 8 feet to 10. They are a little lighter though and I would still take one over a straight blade but, personally I like the power plow.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont use the V very often but its real nice to have the times that I do use it.


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

We got a couple v's 2 years ago and were not real happy with them. All of our small and close quarters stuff is done with skidloaders, and the trucks are for wide open stuff. We keep everything open during storms, so there was never enough on the ground to need the v position to break through, and in scoop position it was not even close to our Boss straight blades with wings, which is in essence a Blizzard in scoop mode. Not to mention the cylinders and cutting edges are expensive on a V, plus we really like trip edges. One of our sub's has a Blizzard and it does great but he has been down more than a few times with his wings bent or broken. The 10 sec. it takes to put our wings on or off is less of an inconvenience than a plow being down. I suppose if I only had 1 truck that needed to fit through narrow bank teller drives, and do wide open lots a V would be nice.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The speedwing is a great plow, however my experience is that some drive thrus the speedwing won't fit, where my 810 will, now there are areas that the 810 won't go too, but that's another story. I like to be able to control the wings myself instead of the cables. With the work your doing the 810 would be a great choice if you can afford it.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

stroker79;618375 said:


> I dont use the V very often but its real nice to have the times that I do use it.


Well, sounds like you need to get Mike to put me on your route!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, it's not so much a brand war. They both offer very different technologies. I would say a brand war is if you were looking at 3 different v-plows all made by different manufacturers. I think what they are asking about here are the advantages of the different technologies - not necessarily the companies behind them.



ServiceOnSite;616205 said:


> and here comes the brand war:realmad:
> 
> lol its like asking chevy VS ford in this place
> 
> my vote chevy and boss lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What I ment was there is no better plow than a Fisher you can beat the hell out of them and they don't ever break it's amzing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;616768 said:


> You realy should look at Fishers but if you don't want a Fisher get a Boss you se more Boss plows than Blizards for a reason. But you can't beat a Fisher.


Gee, maybe because Boss has been around since the day you were born and Blizzards have only been around since the late 90's.

Just out of curiosity, how much snow have you plowed in your life? Commercially, you know for money to run a business?

And why would you tell the guy to get a Fisher, he was asking about Boss and Blizzards.



tuney443;618312 said:


> Not knocking Blizzard because I never ran one,just the fact theirs doesn't V would be a turn-off for me.My 9-2 Boss has been through hell and back.Nothing is more powerful breaking through a huge drift or frozen snow.If you are in serious snow country,sooner or later V mode is real nice and indispensable.


V's are only necessary for how much of your plowing? 5% 2%? 10%?

IMO, unless you live in the mountains, in major lake effect snow belts, or are breaking open long drives frequently, an expanding plow is far more worth the investment because you will be so very much more productive.

FWIW, I used my first Boss 9'2" in 1990.



erkoehler;618329 said:


> We are mostly in the suburbs of Chicago and don't see any "huge" drifting. I may be wrong, but I don't think that the V position would be used much. Maybe some local guys with more experience could chime in?
> 
> Does the Power Plow offer that much more versatility than the speed wing? Just trying to justify the price difference......


IMO, yes. Pinning the wings is not a big deal, but moving them from the cab is so much more convenient. Plus, you can backdrag closer without pinning because you can make your blade straight.



mercer_me;619058 said:


> What I ment was there is no better plow than a Fisher you can beat the hell out of them and they don't ever break it's amzing.


Sure is, however, I have had a broken one due to an accident, not plowing. But to say something won't ever break is irresponsible and childish, because it isn't true. Anything and everything will break eventually.

Are you sure about this statement anyways? A little over a month ago you were just looking for advice on a truck to buy, now you're giving advice on which plow to use commercially?

Seriously, how much plowing experience do YOU have? Either as a sub or a contractor?


----------

